
Ask HN: Adoption of 'modern' C++ in physics/astro community - beezle
Long time away. Broadly speaking, looking to get current for computational physics. My Fortran is reasonable and likely easy to refresh, but I was never big into C (and less C++) so that requires a fresh start.<p>I know adoption of new language features (let alone entire languages) can be glacial in many fields of physics and engineering. Where is the most reasonable point to start in C++? Is C++11 the sweet spot? Is most new code gravitating to at least that revision? Have legacy code bases been refactored and would going with C+11 hinder understanding of any that have not?
======
sloaken
Not meaning to be a bad cog in your plan, but why in the world would you go
from Fortran to C++. I also would not recommend C, nor a host of other
languages.

Personally I would recommend Java or C#. Both require variable declaration and
manage memory. Neither support 'goto' but most languages do not these days as
the famous 'goto' generates the classic spaghetti code.

~~~
beezle
I'm not aware of any significant physics code in java or c#, only Fortran and
C++. There are some use cases for python as well.

